# Tell us about your avatar.....



## Cheryl J (Oct 2, 2014)

There's probably a gazillion threads about this over the years.....  Every now and then I wonder about profile pics and why y'all have chosen what you have, and what it means to you. 

I'll start .  Mine is a pic I took from the beach in Santa Barbara, CA.  I was with my daughter and grandkids, we were laying on the beach and I just looked up and snapped a pic of the palm trees. I've changed my avatar a couple of times, but always go back to it, just 'cause I like it and it reminds me of that day at the beach.  

Does anyone else want to share?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is a Martha Washington plate by Ridgway Pottery.

I found Martha and George in perfect condition at the local flea market a couple of years ago for five bucks each.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2014)

That's me with spaghetti sauce on my face, things have not changed...


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is our 4 pug babies sleeping on a futon I used to have next to my desk.  they just happened to get into a position of oldest/largest to youngest/smallest one day.  The black one was my special little boy, all the rest were/are Daddy's girls.  Only have 2 left (the 2 in the middle) and they are both little old ladies at just over 15 and almost 15.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is a pic from last summer. I had just graduated from our local community college and was fully expecting to go job hunting. At the time, my beard was nearly a foot and a half long, so I trimmed it back as you can see in my avatar.
Lo and behold, I was offered work as an instructor at the community college, and seein's as how no one has complained about my facial hair so far, I am letting it grow out again.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 2, 2014)

My avatar is a picture of my beautiful Ashley.  He was a lovely kitty and was as beautiful inside as he was outside.  His mommy was a gorgeous grey tabby we called Sugar Mommy, which fit her perfectly because she was just about the best mother cat I've ever seen.  Ashley's daddy?  Hmmm?  Absentee father but we are pretty sure he was the Siamese male that roamed the neighborhood.

As for my profile picture, it's a picture of our motorcycle, Old Blue, which takes us on many wonderful rides and adventures.  It's a Harley that Glenn restored from being totally "toasted" after being in a fire.  He bought it that way and made it brand new.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2014)

My avatar is a photo taken in a park in Montreal years ago.  There is a park along the river with a pond that runs off onto a series of steps.  I chose it because it is an interesting visual.  Here's a more descriptive photo:


----------



## callmaker60 (Oct 2, 2014)

I make custom turkey calls.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 2, 2014)

I think mine is self-explanatory


----------



## Addie (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is a picture of Teddy. He is Spike's dog. But I have to have my Teddy fix everyday. So Spike brings him up here every night and I get to spoil him rotten. He loves to jump up on my bed for his scratchies. He is four years old. He was just eight weeks when Spike bought him for Sandy, his wife. He is about four months old in the picture. Then his wife died. Without Teddy, I think Spike would be lost. He will never admit it, but that dog has saved him from a hurt of loneliness. I am forever grateful for Teddy and for giving Spike a reason to get up everyday since his wife died. That dog is so loved by everyone. He takes Teddy out four times a day for at least an hour. Regardless of the weather. 

The previous picture I had there was one of me taken in 1998. If I put one up of me today, you wouldn't recognize me.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 2, 2014)

My avatar is a tribute to dogs in general. I am a thwarted dog lover having been raised with one beloved family dog and having a series of dogs after I left home.  In 1976 I started raising dairy goats and quickly learned that untrained dogs and goats are a very bad combination.  I have not had a dog since 1976.  And after having the responsibility of livestock raising, I now relish being animal free.  But I still love dogs.  The avatar is of a Bichon Frise that I once baby sat.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is one of our two dogs. Abby is a basenji and golden lab mix. We also have Clover, who is an Irish Setter. Both are rescues.

Abby is one of the smartest dogs I have run across anywhere, and I'm not just saying that because she's one of my best friends and cuddle buddies. That little dog does things that astound me from time to time, especially when it comes to hunting skills, or trying to outsmart her "big sister."


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is my beagle, who hates to wear sweaters.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is how I feel about my wonderful country!

Oh and no actual flags were harmed in the making of it!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 2, 2014)

You mean my sassy pinup girl, Trixie who "loves to cook"?

I've had her saved on my computer for years and when I came here she just fit right in.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is self explanatory I think but just in case you wondered.... 

I love chocolate - dark, smooth, sultry, tantalizing, make you roll your eyes in pleasure CHOCOLATE.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm enjoying reading about everyone's avatars - thank you all for sharing! I think I especially love the beloved pets and knowing the names of those sweet faces.  

Andy, I have to say I'm especially glad you shared the larger picture of yours! I've wondered about it since I first came here.  I thought it was rain, and now I know it's a smaller part of a beautiful park pond.  

Have to run out the door now and do some errands....see y'all later!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 2, 2014)

Janet H said:


> Mine is self explanatory I think but just in case you wondered....
> 
> I love chocolate - dark, smooth, sultry, tantalizing, make you roll your eyes in pleasure CHOCOLATE.


Janet, for some reason I've always thought your avatar was a roulette wheel (I went to college and lived in Las Vegas for several years) 

NOW I see chocolate!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is a cartoon of me


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 2, 2014)

"Keep calm and Eat Poi"

Well, I'm usually calm, very even keeled 
and Poi is like a staple Hawaiian food... a cooked and mashed Taro root
For me, I like it OLD, and the older the better flavor.
Fresh Poi is what y'all refer to as library paste, 
I also like some Hawaiian Salt on it too, 
so kinda,
that's me


----------



## buckytom (Oct 2, 2014)

i thought andy's was one of those rain gutter protectors with rain running over it. and janet h's was a lamp base. 

mine is me all dressed up.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 2, 2014)

buckytom said:


> i thought andy's was one of those rain gutter protectors with rain running over it. and janet h's was a lamp base.
> 
> 
> 
> mine is me all dressed up.




Oh dear, I thought the same thing...

Thankful that Cheryl started this thread, and we got explanations!


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 2, 2014)

My first name is Roch, a French Canadian name pronounced Rock in English. I have been drumming in bands since I was a teenager.(40 years? sheesh! I'm getting old)
Rocklobster was  a B 52's  song. And, seeing as you can cook and eat lobsters.....well....I came across this photo while searching for an avatar for this site. It seemed appropriate...


----------



## buckytom (Oct 2, 2014)

tin roof, rusted.

wait, that's andy's avatar.

nevermind.


----------



## danbuter (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is Spaceman Spiff!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 2, 2014)

Funny, at first I thought Janet's was a lamp base too, until I read her signature line.  Took me 2 seconds to realize it was an ooey, gooey, luscious stream of chocolate.  

Thanks, Dawg....my curiosity finally got the better of me. 

bucky....you are looking pretty good all dressed up there.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 2, 2014)

danbuter said:


> Mine is Spaceman Spiff!



Oh, I knew that and I LOVE Spaceman Spiff!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2014)

I always thought Andy's was the rounded edge of of a stainless counter.  Now that I know what it is, I can't see the counter any more.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 3, 2014)

Mine is the Miami Hurricanes Mascot.  His name is Ibis.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 3, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Mine is the Miami Hurricanes Mascot.  His name is Ibis.



Actually, his name is Sebastian and he is an Ibis, which is a type of sea bird.
Sebastian the Ibis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zagut (Oct 3, 2014)

Mines Easy. It's a hot dog. 

And it's either a very small dog or a very large bun. 


I always saw Andy's as an aircraft wing with the horizon in the upper right corner.  Now that I've seen the reality of what it is I don't anymore. The illusion has been shattered.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> ...Andy, I have to say I'm especially glad you shared the larger picture of yours! I've wondered about it since I first came here.  I thought it was rain...





buckytom said:


> i thought andy's was one of those rain gutter protectors with rain running over it...





Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, I thought the same thing...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I always thought Andy's was the rounded edge of of a stainless counter...





Zagut said:


> ...I always saw Andy's as an aircraft wing with the horizon in the upper right corner...



Some vivid imaginations among you all.  Now the mystery is gone, I'll have to come up with another avatar.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 3, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Some vivid imaginations among you all. Now the mystery is gone, I'll have to come up with another avatar.


 
Well please keep us guessing. 

We can start a new topic entitled "What's Andy's Avatar".


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 3, 2014)

Reading all these, mine is dead boring!    It's just me, taken outside a pub near where I live in the middle of summer 2013.   I'd been unemployed for 10 months following redundancy and was feeling pretty low, so a friend took me to lunch and took this picture.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 4, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Mines Easy. It's a hot dog.
> 
> And it's either a very small dog or a very large bun.



Ohmygosh....now I see it's a real dog! I never saw the dog before!

I wanna know why the size of Andy's avatar is bigger than ours?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2014)

it rains a lot in massachusetts, and there's a lot of trees that clog your gutters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Ohmygosh....now I see it's a real dog! I never saw the dog before!
> 
> I wanna know why the size of Andy's avatar is bigger than ours?



Andy is a Moderator Emeritus.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

When I first joined I wanted to find something quickly, so I pulled that glass of wine off the web. I like wine. It's still there because I'm too lazy/forgetful to change it. Sometimes things on the web work great, like Kayelle's pin-up girl. I'm semi-active at a Cleveland sports forum. Joined mostly for baseball purposes. I decided Susan Sarandon from "Bull Durham" would work, even though I would never look like her in 100 years worth of make-up and costume people working on me! But like Annie Savoy, I do believe in the Church of Baseball.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

danbuter said:


> Mine is Spaceman Spiff!


Loved Calvin and Hobbes! Then Bill Watterson quit creating that strip. I think when we move back to OH I'll head to his place (if I can find it) and tell that recluse why he needs to bring C&H back.


----------



## Dusk (Oct 4, 2014)

My avatar is of a Felyne Chef, an anthropomorphic cat species employed as cooks, from Capcom's Monster Hunter franchise!


----------



## Addie (Oct 4, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Andy is a Moderator Emeritus.



So I went back and looked at the avatars of the moderators. They *are* a little bigger. I never noticed.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Loved Calvin and Hobbes! Then Bill Watterson quit creating that strip. I think when we move back to OH I'll head to his place (if I can find it) and tell that recluse why he needs to bring C&H back.



Did you know about this? 

http://calvinhobbesdaily.tumblr.com/


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 4, 2014)

When I first joined DC, it was my first forum.  I realized that I needed a screen name and came up with Zhizara.

Then I realized that I would need an avatar. 

I had thought of the hindu goddess with all the arms doing different things, but that reminded me of me when I was working and I was already retired by then. 

When I saw the picture of the happy elephant in the waterfall, it seemed so full of the feeling of pure joy that I decided it would make a great avatar.

If I ever see a hindu goddess with her hands full of cooking utensils, I might make a change.


----------



## Addie (Oct 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Did you know about this?
> 
> Calvin and Hobbes Daily



 CG, well, that should give you your fill of your comic strip.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Did you know about this?
> 
> http://calvinhobbesdaily.tumblr.com/



No. Didn't need to know either.  LOL!  Thanks GG, now I have another time waster I need to forget.  ;-)


----------



## Addie (Oct 4, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> No. Didn't need to know either.  LOL!  Thanks GG, now I have another time waster I need to forget.  ;-)



Well you are retired and you cancelled your plans for that yard sale. So start reading!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> No. Didn't need to know either.  LOL!  Thanks GG, now I have another time waster I need to forget.  ;-)



Happy to oblige!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 4, 2014)

Love it, GG!  I put it in my faves. 

Still enjoying coming to this thread and reading about the avatars, too!


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine is a throwback to when we were supposed to have a "food related" avatar. And Spongebob is just such a joyful little guy, he had to be in there. 

At one point I had a bunch of saskatoon berries, but SOME people kept figuring they were blueberries.


----------



## Dusk (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the calvin&hobbes link! Timewasters are good


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

Addie said:


> Well you are retired and you cancelled your plans for that yard sale. So start reading!


Addie, I'm not retired. Himself is retired. I'm fully employed without the benefit of a salary. If the hints I drop to Himself to help me get any heavier, that guy is going to need to go to the hospital with some sort of crushing injury.


----------



## Addie (Oct 5, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, I'm not retired. Himself is retired. I'm fully employed without the benefit of a salary. If the hints I drop to Himself to help me get any heavier, that guy is going to need to go to the hospital with some sort of crushing injury.



There is a couple here that are now BOTH retired. All their married life they both worked and contributed to the household expenses. When he retired, she still had a couple of months to go. He informed her, "now that I am retired, my retirement money is my own." That didn't go over too big with her. She put his name in for a separate apartment for him. Two months later an apartment in another building became available. She immediately started to pack his belongings in green bags. He still thought she was kidding. It was only when he got a phone call from the main office telling him that he could pick up his keys at the office here, that he got the message. All is calm here now. But for a while it was a little hairy to be around either of them. There were three camps in this building. Men who sided with him, women who sided with her, and the camp I was in. I thought the whole thing was amusing and couldn't wait to see how it would all end. The end of a long marriage, or peace and harmony once again.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2014)

Addie said:


> There is a couple here that are now BOTH retired. All their married life they both worked and contributed to the household expenses. When he retired, she still had a couple of months to go. He informed her, "now that I am retired, my retirement money is my own." That didn't go over too big with her. She put his name in for a separate apartment for him. Two months later an apartment in another building became available. She immediately started to pack his belongings in green bags. He still thought she was kidding. It was only when he got a phone call from the main office telling him that he could pick up his keys at the office here, that he got the message. All is calm here now. But for a while it was a little hairy to be around either of them. There were three camps in this building. Men who sided with him, women who sided with her, and the camp I was in. I thought the whole thing was amusing and couldn't wait to see how it would all end. The end of a long marriage, or peace and harmony once again.



Why go to all of that trouble when nice fluffy pillows are so inexpensive!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 5, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Actually, his name is Sebastian and he is an Ibis, which is a type of sea bird.
> Sebastian the Ibis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Right.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> My avatar is a photo taken in a park in Montreal years ago.  There is a park along the river with a pond that runs off onto a series of steps.  I chose it because it is an interesting visual.  Here's a more descriptive photo:



And I always thought it was an airplane wing.  Thanks, Andy.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 5, 2014)

Drat.  I just now read through the posts about Andy's airplane wing.  I hate being late to the party.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 5, 2014)

SW Florida = Oranges

maybe I should try harder.    now my brain hurts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> Drat.  I just now read through the posts about Andy's airplane wing.  I hate being late to the party.



I find it interesting that we all thought it was some metal object!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I find it interesting that we all thought it was some metal object!



Over the years, I've received only about 2-3 queries on what the avatar is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Over the years, I've received only about 2-3 queries on what the avatar is.



Some of us are content in our fantasies


----------



## Addie (Oct 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I find it interesting that we all thought it was some metal object!



I thought it was a sidewalk with the crack in it and wet from rain.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Some of us are content in our fantasies





They're fantasies so they're always better than reality.  No wonder we spend so much time there.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 5, 2014)

I see that Alix (one of my favorite people, btw) has been here since 2002. When did this place start and has any other active member been here longer? Who started it?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I see that Alix (one of my favorite people, btw) has been here since 2002. When did this place start and has any other active member been here longer? Who started it?



Andy R. the site owner, has been here since 2002 as well.  So that must be very near the time this place started.

A bunch of us joined in 2004 when Food Network closed down their forum.  I just passed my 10th anniversary.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 5, 2014)

self explanatory!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info Andy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 5, 2014)

And, in my opinion, you have the most fun one of us all TAT!




Addie said:


> ....There were three camps in this building. Men who sided with him, women who sided with her, and the camp I was in. I thought the whole thing was amusing and couldn't wait to see how it would all end. The end of a long marriage, or peace and harmony once again.


What, no one voting on murder?


Aunt Bea said:


> Why go to all of that trouble when nice fluffy pillows are so inexpensive!


Right Aunt Bea! When Mom got annoyed with Dad, if anyone asked her if she would divorce him she always answered "Divorce him? No. But murder has crossed my mind".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> And, in my opinion, you have the most fun one of us all TAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can include it in your garage sale!

Nearly new pillow, only used once!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 5, 2014)

i thought andy r. bought the site from some english guy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> You can include it in your garage sale!
> 
> Nearly new pillow, only used once!



Ah! Pillow Therapy, so helpful and rewarding...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2014)

buckytom said:


> i thought andy r. bought the site from some english guy.



That sounds familiar.  I don't actually know when this site opened for business.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> That sounds familiar.  I don't actually know when this site opened for business.



It would be funny if it coincided with Britains culinary revolution.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 5, 2014)

when will that happen?




j/k.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2014)

it was lawrence, lawrence of arabia. he was an english guy. he came to fight the turkish.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> A bunch of us joined in 2004 when Food Network closed down their forum.  I just passed my 10th anniversary.




That's right. Food network forum was a big mess. Though at the time I was sad to see it go. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## bakechef (Oct 6, 2014)

I should get an avatar...


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I see that Alix (one of my favorite people, btw) has been here since 2002. When did this place start and has any other active member been here longer? Who started it?





buckytom said:


> i thought andy r. bought the site from some english guy.





Andy M. said:


> That sounds familiar.  I don't actually know when this site opened for business.



The English guys name was Geoff. bubbagourmet was the Admin along with our lovely kitchenelf. The site started in 2000 or 2001 I believe. Bubbagourmet was a member over at another cooking website I was on, and he mentioned this place. That website was difficult to navigate and you needed a paid subscription to their magazine to belong so I jumped ship. There are a few members from back then that float in once and a while. Barbara L came over about then, although she is more active on FB than here as are many of the folks who are less active here. They show up when they have a cooking question, but the social stuff is on FB.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 6, 2014)

Addie said:


> I thought it was a sidewalk with the crack in it and wet from rain.


 
That's what I thought it was.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 6, 2014)

bakechef said:


> I should get an avatar...


 
You should!  I bet there are tons of fun baking avatars out there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bakechef...how about editing this one for your self?


----------



## Addie (Oct 6, 2014)

That is perfect PF.


----------



## Dusk (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the mod icons are bigger because the actual file size is smaller than the maximum limit.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 6, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bakechef...how about editing this one for your self?


 
That's a great picture, but by the time it's cut down to size, nobody would be able to tell what it is.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey, BC, how about Poppin Fresh from Ghostbusters!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 7, 2014)

I like this one.





  OR


----------



## bakechef (Oct 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bakechef...how about editing this one for your self?



I like that picture, but I'm thinking something simpler.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 7, 2014)

Going with PF's theme, I'll go with a loaf of bread that I made!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 7, 2014)

Perfect!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2014)

bakechef said:


> Going with PF's theme, I'll go with a loaf of bread that I made!



Looks good bakechef!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 7, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 7, 2014)

Love it, bakechef!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2014)

butter, please! lookin' good, bc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 8, 2014)

Good choice bc! Um, could you please pass a slice? I brought butter.


----------

